# Gleaming Kleen - BMW M3 CSL



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Had this in for a few days to give it some much needed TLC

I do apologize for some pics missing of some stages but here are a few :thumb:

Engine bay was in need of a good clean









Megs Super Degreaser was sprayed on and worked in with various brushes and wiped dry before applying 303 Aerospace protectant


















Side vents, front grill and few other bits removed to make the machine polishing stages a bit easier. These were thoroughly cleaned then protected with 303 Aerospace and fitted back on after the detail was complete









All cleaned and dressed









Wheels were removed and given a good clean and clay before applying some Blackfire All Metal Sealant to them













































Whilst wheels were off arches were also thoroughly cleaned and protected and BH Dynax S50 was applied (pics of these stages missing as forgot to take them)









Wheels nuts were looking a bit sorry so these were rubbed down and re-painted gloss black


















Vehicle foamed with AG Powermax 3 and worked into all gaps and badges then washed with Megs Hyperwash and a lambs wool wash mitt and then clayed































































Paint readings were taken then I set out finding a polishing combo to remove the defects from the hard paint and settled on using a 3M Cutting pad and Menz 302 with some panels requiring 3m FCP.

50/50 under direct sunlight









50/50 under metal halide lights









BEFORE









AFTER









BEFORE









AFTER









BEFORE









AFTER









BEFORE









AFTER









BEFORE shot of some etching









AFTER









BEFORE









AFTER









BEFORE









AFTER









BEFORE









AFTER









BEOFRE









AFTER









BEFORE









AFTER









Carbonfiber roof had several areas that were badly etched from bird droppings


















For some reason I forgot to take a pic of the roof after correction but this will do









Once all heavy compounding was complete paint was refined with Menz 203s on a polishing pad then this was followed up with 3M Ultrafina and a 3M finishing pad






















































Under flash from camera









Swissvax Cleaner Fluid was applied/removed by hand and then a coat od Swissvax Divine was applied and left to cure whilst I carried on with some of the smaller jobs such as polishing the exhausts, cleaning windows, dressing tires and cleaning the alcantara seats.



























And the end result after a wipedown with Swissvax Quick Finish















































































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Car looks fantastic, nice work. Lots of RDS in that paint.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks a really nice car, and tidied up vey nice by you mate, the only thing letting it down in my opinion is the red calipers, i know thats nothing to do with you, i just think they would look better a little more subtle


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

rarely look in here but that is one stunning car! lovely work


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks wonderful.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there fella :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

top work jay. still one of my favorite detailers out there at the min.


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRGTRSman (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow,looks stunning

And taking,grill and few bits and pieces off,makes it all that thorough for me,you are up there in my top detailers mate


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous finish Jay & top work as usual 

Baz


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Most excellent fella!

I know they are 'drivers cars' but still can't get my head around just how many are in such poor condition, hey ho keeps us in business eh:thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Damn that looks sh!t hot!!

Stunning matey


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Magnific attention to the Details! :thumb:

Those final shots are superb, that paint looks like "whater"! :argie:

Congratulatios and thanks for sharing.

Best regards, 

Jorge


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Fantastic result!!



ant_s said:


> looks a really nice car, and tidied up vey nice by you mate, the only thing letting it down in my opinion is the red calipers, i know thats nothing to do with you, i just think they would look better a little more subtle


Brake upgrades or perfromance brakes are meant to stand out for a reaosn, hence their bright colours 
:thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks superb,and very nice after photos


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

ant_s said:


> looks a really nice car, and tidied up vey nice by you mate, the only thing letting it down in my opinion is the red calipers, i know thats nothing to do with you, i just think they would look better a little more subtle


CSL= Nae meant to be subtle:thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

brilliant. wow, those wheels came up fantastic.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job and lovely pics (as always )!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice great work


----------



## cosmos boy (Feb 24, 2007)

wow having my bmw done by paul at hampshire valeting at the end of the month a result like this would be fantastic


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

You've made that car look absolutely stunning mate!
Great work.


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

Lovely car, stunning again thanks to your hard work. Loving the close ups of the alloys! thanks for the write up and photo's.
:thumb::buffer:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation Jay excellent finish, some great 50/50's in the write up!!!


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

That car was some mess, nice turnaround:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks spot on Jay, lovely work as always.:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I know that these cars are a little older now but I still have a real hard on for that shape BM, great work on it!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Stunning work!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Awsome work


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

one of my dream cars awesome work


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Have been seriously thinking about a CSL lately and now wishing I hadn't looked at those pics as I'd managed to convince myself to put it off a while longer! :lol:

Superb as always mate :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Cracking! What product did you use on the wheels prior to claying?
Thanks Phil


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks for all the comments guys:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Cracking! What product did you use on the wheels prior to claying?
> Thanks Phil


Espuma Wheel Revolution wheel cleaner, Tardis and Iron Cut


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very good work


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Simply stunning, awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW!

Amazing work there


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

a stunning job, credit to you


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Very, very, VERY nice. Must be satisfying standing back looking at finished article after that hard work


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

PIT said:


> Very good work





Brabus Doc said:


> Simply stunning, awesome work :thumb:





Deeg said:


> WOW!
> 
> Amazing work there





Finerdetails said:


> a stunning job, credit to you





kenny-c said:


> Very, very, VERY nice. Must be satisfying standing back looking at finished article after that hard work


yes very satisfying, the best bit for me is the clients reaction :thumb:

thanks to all for the comments:thumb:


----------



## ryan.jones11 (Mar 9, 2010)

Amazing work.


----------

